# More vids



## Seeker (Jan 9, 2014)

I just love watching these vids. These babes actually motivate me.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 9, 2014)

Man those r some bad ass chicks wit super discipline and dedication. Very motivational and inspiring! I wish my wife was a workout freak like them....:'(


----------



## losieloos (Jan 10, 2014)

Awww how cute


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd like to see some changes in her body too.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 10, 2014)

I find chicks more motivational than guys actually. The milf I train with motivates the hell out of me. She pushes harder than anyone else I've met. Got her to hit BWx6 on squats today


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2014)

Larissa Reis! Hot damn, shiken, shiken.


----------



## gymrat (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice! Love the fitness chick vids!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I find chicks more motivational than guys actually. The milf I train with motivates the hell out of me. She pushes harder than anyone else I've met. Got her to hit BWx6 on squats today



Agree 100%. Finding a good dude for a training partner is NOT easy. I haven't had a partner in years. They just are never reliable. I did have one guy I lifted with for a few years when I was younger. He took me under his wing, and showed me around the lifestyle...then he moved. Haven't had a steady partner since. 

I do train with my wife now, but I point her off to do her own things while I do mine. We always squat together because she feels better with me there to keep tabs on her form. She trains like a beast. Harder then most guys at my gym. She can bust out 10 dead-hang pull ups and squats 185 for 5 ATG. She weighs 130, and is all natural. I wish I had her genetics. 90% of bros at the gym hang out and have social hour. They always ask me why I look so pissed in the gym. I not pissed, I'm focused, and will gladly have a friendly small talk conversation with you when I'm done. 

Watching a hot girl do proper squats makes me horny as all hell.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 26, 2014)

As far as motivation goes - this teen's incredible.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2014)

Her name is Suzanne  Svanevick and yes she is a treat to watch.  She's probably 18 or older by now.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome to watch not some thing I would want in my gym it's a distraction an them dressing like that is SKANKY!

Great if she's ur girl an dresses that way at home, But not show ur shit to everybody.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 27, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Her name is Suzanne  Svanevick and yes she is a treat to watch.  She's probably 18 or older by now.



Keeping my fingers crossed there'll be more inspirational vids of her made in the future..


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 27, 2014)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> As far as motivation goes - this teen's incredible.



ok now Im going back to bed I feel so inadequate.....


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 3, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> ok now Im going back to bed I feel so inadequate.....



It's vids like those that make me workout even harder. 

Here's another great one..


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 19, 2016)

rocking those booty shorts.
damn I just caught myself Drooling...
weight training makes women so sexy.


----------



## Gregmax (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh yeah, how to embed videos I found on YT ?


----------



## thqmas (Apr 21, 2016)

You write (video) put youtube link here (/video), and voila!

just change the ( ) with [ ]


----------

